
WeWork’s fiasco validates investors who criticized SoftBank’s aggressive funding - antimora
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/9/24/20882174/wework-adam-neumann-softbank-ipo
======
davidgerard
fake title - real title is: How WeWork’s “fiasco” could threaten Silicon
Valley’s rich and powerful

~~~
antimora
The title was taken from the HTML title automatically from HackerNews script.
It seems there is a discrepancy.

~~~
davidgerard
My apologies, you're quite correct! It grabbed the contents of the <title>
element, not the actual headline.

